# anyone have 18 Cylinder Radial Engine  Drawings



## dj_monty (Apr 12, 2010)

*18 Cylinder Engine Specifications*

11.25 inch diameter

11.75 inch length ( without carburetor )

1.00 inch bore x 1.125 inch stroke

15.90 cubic inch displacement

Compression ratio 6.7 : 1

Approx. Weight : 18.75 lb. without carburetor, oil tank or club

Fuel - 89 Octane unleaded
Oil - 50 wt - detergent​


----------



## ianjkirby (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi dj,
 Have a look at http://www.ageless.engines.com
 It looks to be a match to your specs.
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe these plans were advertised in the Argosy magazine sometime in the late 1960s or 1970s. I used to look at the advertisements for these plans in my aunts magazine when I was a kid and think that one day I would build one of them. I never sent for the plans and never have built one. All I can remember or think I can remember were that the plans were for Pratt and Whitney 18 cylinder radial with a 1 inch bore don't remember any other details but it might give you a lead.

Richard


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 13, 2010)

Ian's source is right, infact I would say Monty has just copied & pasted the spec from Ageless Engines. He didn't want to pay for V twin or Harley plans a week or two ago and it looks like he wants free radial plans now, these are obviously copyright of Ageless Engines!!

This is the correct site, no dot in the middle

http://www.agelessengines.com/18cyl.htm

Jason


----------



## Maryak (Apr 13, 2010)

Gentlemen,

I am locking this thread before a bun fight starts.

However, dj_monty; as Jason rightly points out, there are copyright issues with these and other plans. If you want to build models of this nature, I suggest you do like others and pay for them.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

